# Hospital Runs



## patrol22

I'm curious how other depts. deal with prisoner medical issues.

At my place whenever a prisoner whines that their tummy hurts we have to take them to the hospital. This would be great if we could get rid of them but an officer has to accompany them to the hospital and stay with them until they are fit to return to the station. Sometimes on weekends/holidays this ties up an officer from the road for multiple shifts and forces people over. Obviously this creates quite an issue when we are running at minimum. Most of the depts. around me seem to operate the same way. I was curious if anywhere else has found a better way to handle this?


----------



## pahapoika

Not sure how they do it another counties , but Plymouth Sheriff's Department usually ends up sitting on most of the bad guys that end up in the hospital.


----------



## pahapoika

I believe it's after they've been arraigned. then they become in Plymouth County custody.

They must arraign them in their beds though because It's not unusual to relieve officers from various towns in the county


----------



## Johnny Law

patrol22 said:


> I was curious if anywhere else has found a better way to handle this?


An air embolus in the IV usually solves the problem


----------



## felony

Summons


----------



## USAF3424

Seems we send someone to the hospital almost everynight now. Mandatory 2 officers per prisoner. If theyre going to be there for an extended period of time the boss will hire overtime but wont order someone for it. If no one takes it we usually do an hour and a half to two hours per 2 man car.


----------



## USAF3424

Oh and if theyre going to a Boston Hospital, Tufts is by far the fastest at getting them out of there.


----------



## pahapoika

The old "chest pain" routine used to be a free ride to the hospital. Doctors got hip to that and usually got them out fairly quick.
Now the new thing seems to be fake seizures. Takes more than a simple echocardiogram.
The nurses are hit-and-miss. Sometimes the prisoner is the bad guy. Sometimes we're the bad guy


----------



## patrol22

pahapoika said:


> The nurses are hit-and-miss. Sometimes the prisoner is the bad guy. Sometimes we're the bad guy


Glad to see it's not just the hospital I go to


----------

